# will this setup work



## tony8404 (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a 4x3x7 tent.

I need to know if the following below is correct for my tent?


I already have 600wat light magnetic ballast. buying an agrosun red sodium 600w hps. using hortilux 600w mh.

Blockbuster 6" air cool hood

Vortex S-line 6" inline fan 327 cfm

Phat Filter 6x12 275cfm


Would the blockbuster, vortex 327cfm and phat 275cfm work for me tent ?


----------



## zem (Jan 19, 2015)

that filter is rated for lower cfm, so i guess that it will restrict the airflow significantly and not clear smell effectively. otherwise, setup sounds good to me....


----------



## tony8404 (Jan 19, 2015)

oh I forgot to state I am also adding a speed control to the fan so I can dial it down.

Otherwise you mean that since the fan is 327cfm I need a filter that is 327 or higher?

I do not understand.


----------



## tony8404 (Jan 19, 2015)

Can someone help me with ventilation setup?


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 19, 2015)

I think you will be fine with what you have listed there, were you looking at T5's?


----------



## tony8404 (Jan 19, 2015)

I was but I think I am going to stick with the Mh bulb.


----------



## tony8404 (Jan 19, 2015)

can someone please help me with ventilation setup?

I am confused now.

My room is only 4x3x7..

is a 6" 327cfm over kill? is the phat filter 275cfm overkill?

I will be adding a speed control to the fan so I can lower the cfm with that filter.

I hate to order the fan and filter and reflector to find out its not correct...


----------



## zem (Jan 19, 2015)

275 cfm is not overkill, you got like 84 cubic feet multiply by 3 = 252, just about what you have


----------



## tony8404 (Jan 19, 2015)

okay got worried there for a moment. plus I forgot earlier to state I will use a dial a temp with the vortex s-line fan. there about 25 at homedepot.


----------



## tony8404 (Jan 19, 2015)

as for the filter...

I was eyeing this Mountain air carbon filter 6" rated 265 cfm. then they state recommended high cfm 326... not only that these are to last 36 months 

I was going to go can filter at first but someone mentioned phat filters and that's when I found the one I listed. 

If I go with the mountain and use the speed control on the fan I would almost be in par with it for being able to go low to 265 cfm and highest 327. Though would that be too close to comfort? Am I just better off with the Phat or can filter?


----------



## tony8404 (Jan 19, 2015)

never mind the mountain air is all sold out.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 19, 2015)

Is the second fan for intake? I find if you have a strong exhaust fan and super over size your intake in a tent it works well as a passive intake IMO. If I blow smoke in the are of intake it all gets sucked into tent. I run a 1000watt MH with a 6" inline fan and an 10 " passive intake.


----------



## Locked (Jan 19, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Is the second fan for intake? I find if you have a strong exhaust fan and super over size your intake in a tent it works well as a passive intake IMO.



:yeahthat:

You definitely want passive intakes.  I run a 400cfm fan in my 4x4x6.5 Flower tent and the negative pressure is so strong that I have never needed to use a filter.  I just exhaust out a window on the 2nd floor where my room is.  The negative pressure helps keep odors at bay.


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 20, 2015)

My "Garden Room" I built in my garage. Inside it measures 7'x7'x7' painted bright ceiling white. Have 2 passive intakes at floor level, with an 8" exhaust fan at ceiling level. Room is insulated on all 6 sides. Odor is barely noticeable upon opening the garage door first thing in the morning. Never had a strong odor in the garden room either. Believe air exchange is the key to this. Later. Peace.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 20, 2015)

tony8404 said:


> can someone please help me with ventilation setup?
> 
> I am confused now.
> 
> ...



No not overkill by any means.  In fact, I would get a larger exhaust fan, somewhere around 450 and then...if you need it, buy a filter.  You may find out like Hammy and I that you do not even need a filter.

Do you have an air cooled hood?   

Also run passive intakes.  I pull cool air from my crawl space and exhaust it outdoors.  I live in the mountains and do not have close neighbors, have great negative pressure and do not run a filter.  Should you decide you need a filter, do not connect it until you are flowering.  You do not need it until flowering when the plants start to smell.   Adding a filter adds a restriction to the fan that cuts down its cfms.  Do not use it until and unless you need it.


----------



## Dman1234 (Jan 20, 2015)

Whether you need a filter or not has a lot to do with WHERE your exhaust goes, becareful every situation is different and those that dont need a filter are the exception not the rule imo. Getting caught for odour is about as silly areason to get popped as there is.
HL's negative pressure keeps the odour in his tent and exhaust system, im wiling to bet his exhaust is not blasting at a neighbours window, every situation is different.


----------



## tony8404 (Jan 20, 2015)

okay... first off I need a filter I can have no odor!

Second, I am buying the blockbuster 6" air cooled hood and using a 600 watt hps in a 4x3x7 tent...

I was asking if I go with the vortex s-line 343cfm and the phat filter rated at 275cfm would that work for my setup?

I did not list a second fan for intake. I need odor control.

I did mention I had a choice between the vortex which was the max fan 6" but that has a built in 3 speed controller and I do not like that. I was then looking at the phresh hyperfan rated at 315 cfm with a built in speed controller.

Which fan should I go with? the 334 or the 315 cfm ? Also will the phat filter rated for 275 cfm work or do I need a larger cfm rated filter?


----------



## MR1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Tony check the video out and decide.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DkzX6ElX_4


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2015)

I would personally go with a 450 cfm fan and a filter to fit that size fan.


----------



## ethanmars (Jan 21, 2015)

zem said:


> that filter is rated for lower cfm, so i guess that it will restrict the airflow significantly and not clear smell effectively. otherwise, setup sounds good to me....









hiii


----------

